# Simple, wiper motor Halloween Prop Mechanism



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out our newest additions to the haunt which utilize a unique wiper motor linkage. It uses a single motor to control 3 movements.
These characters will be added to our Papa VooDoo scene next Halloween.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so clever! I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love how you get multiple actions from a single motor. Nice job.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

This was great to see! Thank you for all you've done and your willingness to share.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice work on this. Thanks for the information.


----------

